# Sycamore wood



## eatmypork (Jun 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if I can use Sycamore wood to smoke with? And how does plum wood taste?


Chris


----------



## chad e (Jun 29, 2016)

Plum is supposed to be good for anything, great for white/pink meat. Sweet and milder than hickory. No idea about sycamore wood.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jun 29, 2016)

No do not use sycamore. It is a softwood and does not produce coals. Burn a bit and smell the smoke I think you will agree that you don't want that "flavoring" your meats. Plum is a full on go. It leaves a delicious flavor.


----------



## eatmypork (Jun 29, 2016)

Okay thanks Willie

Chris


----------

